# Slippery floors



## nymeria (Jan 18, 2016)

Anyone have any ideas for non-damaging ways to reduce how slippery my hardwood floors are? We have carpets down but where we don't, poor Mia's legs splay out all over the place when she runs. Should I just buy more carpets to mostly cover the hardwood or are there other solutions? We love to play fetch in the house - we have a really long hallway and it's fun for her when she's tired and doesn't want to go out but needs a little release. Side note - she definitely lets us know when she doesn't want to go out, especially now as it's been super hot here. It's tough to get her to go out even for a potty, although she'll hold it in and not go in the house, poor thing - time to buy a kiddie pool for her to relax in. It's actually funny how she'll stick her head out to door to evaluate the conditions before venturing out. Can't say I blame her when temps top 100F. Anyway, I don't want her to hurt herself by falling on the slippery floor so just wondering if anyone had any good solutions other than more carpet.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Don't know other than more carpet,or rugs.
I look at laxity as being a contributing factor in later joint problems. I kept my pups off slippery floors, and always felt legs sliding out from under them couldn't be a good thing.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

You can get "traction socks" for dogs. I would suggest ones that have a Velcro strap to help keep them on. I had some for a foster of mine that had an injury to her leg. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## nymeria (Jan 18, 2016)

Yea, I view the laxity (I didn't realize it was called that) as an issue, too. I like the idea of traction socks, but I'm not sure if she'd like those. I might have to try it, and take a trip to the store for more area rugs this weekend.

Thanks for the responses  I'll take a look at those socks, for sure. I wish I'd known about them when my girl broke her toe. We wound up putting one of my hiking socks over her splint to protect it when we went outside.


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

Are her nails trimmed/ground short enough?

Bill


----------



## nymeria (Jan 18, 2016)

They are trimmed, but I'm so afraid of trimming too short and hurting her, that I fear they are probably not short enough. I'm not really sure what to do about that as when I tried to have it done by the vet and a groomer, it scared her because they basically held her down and let her scream while they did it. This was after I'd spent time getting her used to me touching her feet, and I had to spend a lot of time re-training her to be OK with it (she is now). At first, she'd practically do back-flips to get away from me if she just saw me take out the trimmers. Now she's totally fine with it and I can cut them without an issue, but I don't want to scare her again and cutting to the quick would do it. 

I wish the vet would let me feed her treats to distract her while they did it, and give her a second to calm down before they did it instead of just holding her down forcibly. She loves people, so she's always a little excited when she first sees them. I get that they are busy and probably don't have time to wait, but it doesn't work for her and ruins all the time spent getting her comfortable with touching her feet. And I have a lot of trouble seeing where the quick is even though I know with their nails you are supposed to be able to. 

I love this dog so much and I'm so nervous to hurt her, but maybe I'm hurting her more by not just doing it? 

How does this contribute to her slipping all over the floor and laxity?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Longer nails make them slip easier, changes how they stand,and walk. I use a flash light to shine through the nail. It makes it easier for me to see the quick.
Others may have some better suggestions.


----------



## nymeria (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm going to put my headlamp on and try again tonight. I slip on the floor a lot too though so it may be a combo of the nails being a bit too long as the floor being slick  

Cross your fingers for me...this is my first time having a dog as an adult


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

I would strongly suggest using a dremel tool instead trimmers. A dremel will preserve your sanity by reducing the fear of cutting a quick (with the blood and pain that accompanies it).

Even without hitting a quick trimmers put a good deal of pressure on sensitive nails when they cut. It is almost impossible to get nails to the optimal length by clipping, unless one intentionally "quicks" the nails (as dog fanciers once did), but that is sort of cruel.

With a dremel you can gradually reduce the nails until they are optimally short (which is probably a lot shorter than you think).

If you can hear the nails on the hardwood floors, they are too long.

Before using a dremel it is wise (essential) to condition a dog first. There are many online videos and articles describing the process. Basically you get the dog used to the sight and sound of the tool, and positively reward, setting up good associations prior to first use. Then use only a second or two on each nail to avoid heat-friction.

The dremel is a gentle way to remove nail that avoids pressure, almost eliminates the possibility of cutting a quick, and makes it possible to get off those extra millimeters of nail that make the difference between properly short nails and ones that are too long (which trimmed nails almost always are.

You'd see a huge difference in the dog having better traction and less slippage on slippery floors, and experts on sports dogs strongly believe that short nails are protective of joint health, as long nails throw off a dog's posture and alignment.

I've used a dremel for many decades. When I started it was very rare, now almost all the people I know who compete with their dogs use them.

I do it often to keep nails short. It is a no-drama affair.

Bill


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Hello, Bill question here. I can see the health and safety factor in having short nails, but Vizslas seem to like to climb trees like cats.

Can they still do this with properly trimmed nails?

Speaking of feet, I hope that it's alright to ask if in hot weather, can one outfit their Vizsla in protective shoes, they are going even for a short walk on hot surfaces or does one just.decides to exercise them indoors (or in a pool if available?)

Many thanks in advance, 
Cuddlebuglove


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Hey Bill, another question for you  We've been thinking of investing in a dremel for our dogs since we don't enjoy clipping them for fear of hitting their quicks as others have mentioned. We do the LED flashlight trick but it's still nerve wracking. Do you have a particular dremel you would recommend?


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

If you have slippery floors, like hardwood or tile, don't run them inside. Eventually, young pups learn how to balance themselves on the floors regardless of the covering, but running and other activity that requires extra traction or grip really shouldn't be done inside anyways..not only to avoid injury, but frankly, to save your stuff. You want your V to realize that "Inside" behavior is different than "Outside" behavior, in much the same way that you might teach a young child to use their "Inside voice".

With regards to nail clipping...and again, this is not a challenge, just MHO based on personal experience over the years....that the idea of "Conditioning" your dog to any device is typically a fairly good indication that the device or technique isn't necessarily the preferred method, especially if there are other ways of accomplishing the task without upset to the V.

Dogs are naturally protective of their paws (for obvious reasons), and touching them is actually a very challenging, dominant act..which is fine, that's what we do, but understanding their experience of this is important in their acceptance. A dog that accepts the intervention results in it going smoothly, and their acceptance is best when their stress is less.

I have always used the clippers, and by starting literally the week they come home and every week thereafter they have all gotten very used to it and very quickly, no "Conditioning" and no LED..imagine what that's like for them, you strapping on an LED on your head and pointing it at them!...no "Holding them down"..and the best parts....it takes literally under a minute to do all 8 nails to the proper length... as pups their nails haven't darkened, so you can easily see the quick. 

There are often many ways of approaching the same issue or task, mine tend to favor the less intrusive, less dramatic techniques, which work best not only for my beloved V's, but also for my own particular personality. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

cuddlebuglove said:


> Hello, Bill question here. I can see the health and safety factor in having short nails, but Vizslas seem to like to climb trees like cats.
> 
> Can they still do this with properly trimmed nails?
> 
> ...


Having well trimmed nails hasn't interfered with Chester's tree climbing ability, in fact I think it improves it.

[/url]

As to boots, sure. They are protective on surfaces like hot pavement. I have Ruff Wear Grip Trex boots that are well suited for hot weather and rock/scree protection. One important consideration when getting boots is that many dogs (and Vizslas especially) need different sizes for their front and rear feet. So you want to find a supplier that will sell you 2 pairs as opposed to 4 of the same size, or you will have issues with fit.

Bill


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

Anida said:


> Hey Bill, another question for you  We've been thinking of investing in a dremel for our dogs since we don't enjoy clipping them for fear of hitting their quicks as others have mentioned. We do the LED flashlight trick but it's still nerve wracking. Do you have a particular dremel you would recommend?


Good question. My battery in my old Mini-Mite just failed and a new batter is about the cost of a new 7300 (the current version of what I've used). I've also been thinking about a 7700 (which has a more powerful battery). I would also consider a cheap single speed corded model, but the dremel brand single-speed spins too fast. So I've been wavering.

In the meantime I was in Harbor Freight on Memorial Day (two days after my battery failure) and they had a little corded rotary grinder (regularly less than $10) on sale for $7. It is cheap quality, but is working great as a stop-gap, while I decide on a more permanent solution.

A cordless 7300 or 7700 is probably the best option.

Bill


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

Gingerling said:


> With regards to nail clipping...and again, this is not a challenge, just MHO based on personal experience over the years....that the idea of "Conditioning" your dog to any device is typically a fairly good indication that the device or technique isn't necessarily the preferred method, especially if there are other ways of accomplishing the task without upset to the V.
> 
> Dogs are naturally protective of their paws (for obvious reasons), and touching them is actually a very challenging, dominant act..which is fine, that's what we do, but understanding their experience of this is important in their acceptance. A dog that accepts the intervention results in it going smoothly, and their acceptance is best when their stress is less.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but you could not be more wrong. Anyone who hunts knows that you should gun-condition a Vizsla in advance, to build positive associations with the noise of the gun before one trains or hunts with a shotgun fired at close range. This reduces fear and anxiety. 

The noise of a dremel is very minimal compared with a shotgun, but it is still smart to condition the Vizsla to its use. That way one gets a dog that is happy and compliant with the process, and making it a one-person job. Grinding a conditioned dog's nails is stress free for the dog, and the owner. Most owners are rightfully afraid of cutting a quick. This means most dog nails are not maintained properly. Even professionals have a conundrum of either leaving nails too long when they trim, or hitting a quick. 

Quicking a dog with a trimmer will cases pain and stress, which will make dogs non-compliant, setting up a vicious cycle of pinning dogs down for nail trimmings (which is not good). When when the quick is not hit a trimmer still exerts a lot of pressure on sensitive toe-nails.

Virtually the whole agility/obedience/confirmation world has switched over to dremels. There is a very good reason for this. It is less stressful for dogs and owners, and allows one to get the nails down to the optimal length, which is next-to-impossible with a trimmer without quicking nails. The extra millimeters of length that can easily be removed with dremel make all the difference between a dog sliding across hardwood floor, and not. 

Bill


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Spy said:


> Gingerling said:
> 
> 
> > With regards to nail clipping...and again, this is not a challenge, just MHO based on personal experience over the years....that the idea of "Conditioning" your dog to any device is typically a fairly good indication that the device or technique isn't necessarily the preferred method, especially if there are other ways of accomplishing the task without upset to the V.
> ...


And I'm sorry, but I am simply not going to be challenged by you for simply offering a different perspective.

The issue isn't gun training, or agility. It's nail clipping..for people who enjoy their V's primarily as companions.

If one starts at 8 weeks, the clipper adequately cuts the nail to the proper length without any pain or drama, quickly, and with no conditioning needed. This might not comport well with your own experience or personal needs, but it is accurate.

In the future, kindly keep your responses to the OP. I am not here to justify myself to you or anyone else.

~Robert


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Differing methods and philosophies aside, the important thing is to keep your dog's nails trimmed short. (I actually use clippers and a dremel in tandem.  )

Please remember that on this forum everyone has a right to express their opinions and a right to challenge other opinions. We welcome this discussion and debate so long as it remains civil. This can sometimes be uncomfortable and it is difficult to not take it personally, but that does not make it in violation of forum rules. 

As we already have an extensive thread on the pros and cons of dremels and clippers, I will ask that any further debate on that topic stop now. 

Does anyone have any additional advice on slippery floors?


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

einspänner said:


> Differing methods and philosophies aside, the important thing is to keep your dog's nails trimmed short. (I actually use clippers and a dremel in tandem.  )
> 
> Please remember that on this forum everyone has a right to express their opinions and a right to challenge other opinions. We welcome this discussion and debate so long as it remains civil. This can sometimes be uncomfortable and it is difficult to not take it personally, but that does not make it in violation of forum rules.
> 
> ...


So you are aware the other thread is locked, so there is no place to answer the questions fellow members are asking in this thread.

Hardwood floors can be refinished using less glossy finishes, but...

Bill


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Spy said:


> einspänner said:
> 
> 
> > Differing methods and philosophies aside, the important thing is to keep your dog's nails trimmed short. (I actually use clippers and a dremel in tandem.  )
> ...


I remember very well that it is locked and the reason why it was necessary. All the info is there to be read however.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Spy Car and Gingerling, no particular order, either pack in with the sparring match or go and find another forum. I'm sick to the back teeth of you two trying to out-point each other. So it stops, now. Don't pm me or the mods defending your corner. I thought about locking this thread but decided against it in respect of the OP, but I won't tolerate anymore disruption in this or any other thread. Rant over.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

I hope that it is permitted to thank Bill for his timely response to me. I saw an article on a dog with burned feet; it was awful and I do not want to see that happen to any dog- least of all our Vizslas.

Also I appreciate the picture of the tree climb; your Vizsla should have a calendar or book of pictures with activities- have you ever thought of having such a book created?

Such a photogenic dog! 8)


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Sorry, I breezed through all the nail clipping babble... back to the slippery floor topic...
When My Wheimaraner began to age, she got unstable on our hardwood, and tile floors. there was no option but to buy runners and plastic tile that was non skid to keep her safe. No matter how hard you try to keep the dog from running on a slippery floor, you won't succeed, and the result will be an injury, or fear based phobia. I myself have gone out the back door, on a rainy night, and gone flat on my back on the wet tile. At this point, I have completely covered the tile with plastic interlocking pieces that are non skid. 
The hardwood floors have rubber backed non skid rug runners in all the questionable locations. " Costco, about $11"
If I have guests, that I want to put on the dog for,... I can roll up the rugs and tuck them away... no big deal. better safe that sorry.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Bill, as always many thanks! Hope seriously you will think about a photo album. Why doesn't Wegman take pics of Weimaraners, GSPS and Vizslas together in the out doors chasing lures? 
Especially with your photogenic pet! 8)

It would certainly live up to the phrase:"All for One and One for All!" ;D

Grace in motion!


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

cuddlebuglove said:


> Bill, as always many thanks! Hope seriously you will think about a photo album. Why doesn't Wegman take pics of Weimaraners, GSPS and Vizslas together in the out doors chasing lures?
> Especially with your photogenic pet! 8)
> 
> It would certainly live up to the phrase:"All for One and One for All!" ;D
> ...


Thanks for the kind words. I appreciate them!

Bill


----------



## nymeria (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks for all the responses. My approach will be a combination of getting area rugs to cover the slippery floor (we enjoy playing fetch inside sometimes and my V is awesome in the house, calming down with no issue when the game is over, so I'm comfortable with this level of activity inside as long as it is not hurting her joints by having her slip all over) and keeping her nails shorter. 

I did clip her nails a bit this weekend and it went well, but I think they are still too long so I need to try again. I will check out the thread on the dremel and perhaps try that, too. I used clicker training to get Mia comfortable with the clipper and it worked wonderfully so I'm sure that approach will work with the dremel, too. I'll look into it and I appreciate the advice. 

*Thanks for the info about the Costco runners! I've been looking into carpets and it'll be a few hundred, at least, to cover the area I need. This will be a more affordable option, for now.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

The pleasure is mine. Do you have more pictures? Is there a picture section in our forum? I would sure love to see more.as well as of other Vizslas. ;D




Spy said:


> cuddlebuglove said:
> 
> 
> > Bill, as always many thanks! Hope seriously you will think about a photo album. Why doesn't Wegman take pics of Weimaraners, GSPS and Vizslas together in the out doors chasing lures?
> ...


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

cuddlebuglove said:


> ... Is there a picture section in our forum? ...


There is - at the top of this page there is a row of tabs, one of which is "Photo Gallery".


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 11, 2015)

nymeria said:


> Anyone have any ideas for non-damaging ways to reduce how slippery my hardwood floors are? We have carpets down but where we don't, poor Mia's legs splay out all over the place when she runs. Should I just buy more carpets to mostly cover the hardwood or are there other solutions? We love to play fetch in the house - we have a really long hallway and it's fun for her when she's tired and doesn't want to go out but needs a little release. Side note - she definitely lets us know when she doesn't want to go out, especially now as it's been super hot here. It's tough to get her to go out even for a potty, although she'll hold it in and not go in the house, poor thing - time to buy a kiddie pool for her to relax in. It's actually funny how she'll stick her head out to door to evaluate the conditions before venturing out. Can't say I blame her when temps top 100F. Anyway, I don't want her to hurt herself by falling on the slippery floor so just wondering if anyone had any good solutions other than more carpet.


Sorry I can't offer more suggestions... but somewhat of a "warning" more than anything. In our house, the main floor is a combination of hardwood, linoleum and laminate flooring. WHen I had my Vizsla, Gibson, he would really have a hard time on the laminate, but not so easy on the others either. We did put a few smaller rugs down with carpet tape where he ate in the kitchen, and at the bottom of the stairs. However, he had a very bad accident when he lept from the stairs onto the kitchen linoleum floor and tore both his back knees out. After two surgeries he was on daily meds and that led to his untimely passing.

The last few years of his life I bought 100 feet of carpet runner and had it all over the house. Yes it wasnt exactly styling, and my wife didnt care for it a lot - but it allowed Gibson to walk around freely and without fear of a slip.

Looking back now, I would definitely have put some more carpeting down for him, especially in areas where he would go a bit crazy. Expecially on the laminate floor.

His nails were always trimmed, so it wasnt that either. He didnt like having his nails cut, but would always allow me to do it for a few biscuits.


----------

